# SÃO PAULO....THE BIGGEST CITY OF THE SOUTH



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello everybody...Thease are some photos from a new thread from a brasilian guy....I hope you like all of them...

ENJOY


1. let´s start with a new landmark of the city








Silvio CT Vasconcelos/Flickr

2. downtown








Ruy Vasco/Flickr

3. city lights









4. Eldorado Tower








Hugo Dias Silva/Panoramio

5. Jockey Club of São Paulo








Daniel&Maíra/Flickr

6. Skyline Marginal Pinheiros








Stankuns/Panoramio

7. Birmann 21








Stankuns/Panoramio

8. Villa-Lobos Park









9. Ipiranga musean








Casquilha/Flickr

10. Alto do Ipiranga station








Eli K Hayassaka/Flickr

11.








Mositrba/Flickr

12. 








Renato Sena/Flickr

13. Paulista Avenue








Diogro/Flickr

14. The bridge








Gustible/Flickr

15. Skyline Vila Olimpia








Elio Jr./Panoramio

16. São Paulo tower and E-Tower








Johanes/Flickr

17. a region of Berrini








Beto Lancellotti/Panoramio

18. Ibirapuera Park








Daniel Manse/Flickr

19. Paulista avenue again








Gustavo Rampini/Flickr

20. An event from Nike on Oscar Freire street








Fernando Andraus Lane/Flickr

21.









22.









23.









24. Oscar Freire street at night








Renato Spinola/Flickr

25. Promenade Chandon Oscar Freire 








Daniel&Maíra/Flickr

26. 








Daniel&Maíra/Flickr

27. Belo urbanismo na Oscar Freire








Rodrigos/Flickr

28. Na Paulista Também








FernandoLL/Flickr

30. Jardim da Luz








Ruy Vasco/Flickr

31. Pinacoteca








Ruy Vasco/Flickr

32. Páteo do Colégio








Ruy Vasco/Flickr

33. Panamby









34. Alto de Pinheiros









35. 








Amarildo Souza/Flickr

36. Brooklin









37. Rochaverá








Urias E Takatohi/Panoramio

38. Chácara Santo Antônio









39. Edifício Dacon









40. CENU - an icon of the city








Guisbo/Panoramio

41. 








Stankuns/Panoramio

42.








Stankuns/Panoramio

43.









44.









45. Faria Lima Avenue








Gaf.Arq/Flickr

46. Jardins









47. Paulista








Anderson Barbosa/Flickr

48. Aérea








Carlos de Andrade Lopes/Flickr

49. O Skyline


----------



## Medcity (Mar 25, 2006)

massive city


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

:applause: :applause:


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

Medcity said:


> massive city


yes, it is. looks even bigger when you visit it. trust me!!!


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

home sweet home!!!!! thanks for the pics, dj21!!!


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Great thread! Sampa is just amazing!


----------



## rrrjp (Jan 12, 2007)

uouu
amazing!
great picks! great city!
:applause:


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Fantastic :banana: :cheers:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great pics. I have seen the city from the air. My plane from Iguazu to Rio touched down at one of the airports.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

_"Thease are some photos from a new thread from a brasilian guy...."_

Did you ask his permission to copy his thread here?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

What a wonderful city!! One of my favourite places.


----------



## skby (Aug 29, 2008)

I LOVE THIS CITY! Very Beautyful!


----------



## luis vanderley (Sep 23, 2003)

*São Paulo fantastic!*

Sao Paulo is a fantastic city, with many giant buildings (some other city in the world has more building that Sao Paulo?) A life with very busy traffic, run, suggestive night, gastronomic, cultural, 
financial, cosmopolitan, world and so ... 
We have many photos taken by me in Sao Paulo but like much of this coletanêa, worth!


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

The city looks great. I know that it has many problems such as traffic jams, crime and smog, but every city has such problems, and just the great contrast and power of such places make cities so interesting


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

^^
you are right... IMO, isn't the better city in Brazil!! But this city is very nice to experiment, you must learn to enjoy Sao Paulo, the centers squares has a unique kind of nobless...


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

amazing... such a massive city!


----------



## luis vanderley (Sep 23, 2003)

sorry!


----------



## luis vanderley (Sep 23, 2003)

We will open a thread discussing which the city in the world with the largest number (density) of buildings without taking into consideration the height of buildings, what do you think?


----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

Uuaaauu!!! The economic heart of Brasil!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Amazing density! 

How could a portuguese colony overtake Portugal's population by a factor of 18? Who are today's Brazilian citizens? What are their roots?


----------



## Tom... (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing city!


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ Well, like any other huge country in the world. A lot of people from Africa, Europe (Portugal, Italy, Germany); Asia (Japan, China) and of course; native etnies, such like tupi ancestrals. If you see brazilian football team you can't imagine how multiethnical is this country. You have all kinds of brazilians, whites, afro-brazilians, asians descendents, etc. It's a people "without a face".


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

niroohawaii said:


> Amazing density!
> 
> How could a portuguese colony overtake Portugal's population by a factor of 18? Who are today's Brazilian citizens? What are their roots?


I think Fred answered your questions isn`t he?


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

niroohawaii said:


> How could a portuguese colony overtake Portugal's population by a factor of 18?


A lot of sex!! :lol:


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

huge city 
wow


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

incredible number of towers, but the city needs taller ones


----------



## Mscraper89 (Feb 14, 2008)

holy crap! wow!


----------



## Celsoldc (Mar 3, 2008)

Building taller buildings in Sao Paulo id forbiden because there is an airport in the middle of the city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Incredible Sao Paolo


----------



## Rocket1964 (Aug 4, 2008)

Beautfiul.. I loved the green car pic too.


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Beautiful city!!! I love Sao Paulo!!!


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

home sweet home!!


----------



## stewart Brasil (Aug 31, 2007)

*I wish I was there!!*

I used to live in Sao Paulo, and I wish I had never left there. Now I am in london, I went from a Hot amazing city to a cold depressing one.


----------



## stewart Brasil (Aug 31, 2007)

Sao Paulo is waiting for me, just hold on I am going soon.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

loved it!!


----------



## Felipeaamelo (Aug 30, 2007)

stewart Brasil said:


> Sao Paulo is waiting for me, just hold on I am going soon.


Perhaps is not London but you the problem  
From what i know London, it has nothing of cold or depressing...


----------



## RogerioAndrade (Sep 12, 2008)

luis vanderley said:


> We will open a thread discussing which the city in the world with the largest number (density) of buildings without taking into consideration the height of buildings, what do you think?


yeah.

According to Emporis.com, Hong Kong has the largest number, with 7200. Second is New York with 5550, third is Sao Paulo with 5240. Singapore is in 4th but with "only" 3900 buildings. This, of course, only considering higi-rises, or buildings at least 10-floors or 25m high.

I belive that in some years Sao Paulo will surpass New york in number of high-rises. Today there are about 650 building in progress in Sao Paulo and almost 300 approved, while in NY there are about 180 in progress and 130 proposed. The building activity is booming is Sao Paulo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sao Paolo is very nice


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

niroohawaii said:


> Amazing density!
> 
> How could a portuguese colony overtake Portugal's population by a factor of 18? Who are today's Brazilian citizens? What are their roots?


Read more about spanish/portuguese colonization in the Americas, it wasnt that simple as it might look, the process was very long and diverse. To Brazil came people from all over the planet and from the most varied roots you can imagine, all running away of political, economical and religious troubles at their home land. In this basket you can include thousands of Italians, Germans, Japanese, Arabs, Jews, Africans, Dutch, French, etc. All that, not considering natives, thousands and thousands of nomad tribes.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

smartlake said:


> Sao Paulo is ridiculous! The number of skyscrapers is surreal!


I agree...:lol:. Concrete, concrete and more and more concrete!!!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

smartlake said:


> Sao Paulo is ridiculous! The number of skyscrapers is surreal!


But Sao Paulo has no skyscrapers!:nuts:


----------



## marco vinicius (May 20, 2008)

São Paulo... um espetáculo de cidade!


----------



## hugoslz (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah! Its big..
Amazing city.


----------



## TigarZg1 (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like this amazing city


----------



## TigarZg1 (Dec 5, 2007)

I would like to see more pictures...


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice pics! Tank's for share with us...


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

More:


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

terrific. I understand why millions of Japanese made Sampa their home.:cheers:


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

new york city's southern counterpart. all i can say is WOW.


----------



## xiaozhe_hit (Sep 18, 2008)

TheTramp said:


> new york city's southern counterpart. all i can say is WOW.


Amazing! SAO PAULO is great!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

More:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics :cheers:



Rekarte said:


> But Sao Paulo has no skyscrapers!:nuts:


I dont think so :lol: :


Kimura said:


>


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Massive!!!

My jaw still drops when I see this skyline.


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Dreamliner said:


> *What a FANTASTIC bridge!!!*


I love this bridge too.
=]:nuts:


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

^^ Ummm...I don´t like the concrete finishing with yellow cables.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Fantastic! That's in my country! Yes, it is!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Fred_ said:


> Fantastic! That's in my country! Yes, it is!


Wow, really? I dont know about that:lol:


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

OMFG!!!!!!!Sao Paulo is amazing!!! No se que me paso pero he quedado enamorado de Sao Paulo nunca habia visto fotos de Sao Paulo y sin duda paso a mi top tres


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Very good photos.


----------

